# Looking for Rebel Mystic Shad R's



## thaze (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm looking to purchase Rebel Mystic Shad R (The color is red/gold and the model# is M33S37M-D). These seem to work really well on the two lakes that i fish so if anyone can help me, it would be much apreciated. Thanks


----------

